# Solar electric fencing - DIY?



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I guess you could pay someone else to do it for you, but DIY is what fencing an apiary is all about. You will have to buy the Solar Charger, the fencing of your choice, the poles to hold it up, and the ground rod. If you have a Feed Store or an Agricultural Supply Store where you live, someone there should be able to sell you the necessary parts and tell you how to use them. Best wishes.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You can buy a battery operated fence charger, then add a solar panel (and a charge controller, if you like) to keep the battery charged. This is a viable alternative to an all-in-one unit of a solar powered fence charger.

Here is a related thread ... http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...nk-anything-else-in-the-range-worth-the/page2


If you intend to keep bears out of your apiary, buy a charger with a high shock value, and don't skimp on installing a good grounding system. A good ground is essential to delivering a high shock to the target critter.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

I did. I have two hive sites, one in an urban area and one way out in the mountain boonies of Vermont where bears are frequently a problem (like, a bear even broke into the car of some people visiting us one night).

I got a Parmak-12 solar charger and it keeps the fence pumped. It is solar powered with battery backup. No bears have breached it so far. I got a solar electric fence kit from McGregor Fence (www.bestbearfence) last year. They have kits especially for beekeepers. I just checked their site and they now have another model of charger (not Parmak) as part of their kits, so YMMV, but I did like the kit I got and it was easy to install even though I am generally clueless about this stuff. Just check into the model of charger they have now to make sure it is as good as the Parmak. Other beeks may have input about that.

I did once zap myself accidentally on the arm, and WOW. I would not like to be a bear touching my sensitive bear nose to that fence...


----------



## ridgerunner (Feb 14, 2016)

thanks *sqkcrk* I am heading to the TSC later today actually and will chat em up !


----------



## ridgerunner (Feb 14, 2016)

thanks Rader I did read the thread - good info. I like the idea of the separate parts and not all in one... although I am not comfortable in the world of joules/watts/amps/volts ..... do you think the panels with built in charge controllers are an item to avoid? I see the coleman 2 watt has one.


----------



## ridgerunner (Feb 14, 2016)

I read a number of the past discussions in the Equipment forum and the Parmak 12 seems to be the overall favorite. Thanks


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I bought some cheap solar panels that connect to a deep cycle battery. I use two brands of charger. Both work on 12v or flashlight batteries. I use Wellscroft Fencing in New Hampshire for Speedright and panels. Local farm store has Gallagher.

Gallagher B-11

Speedright AN-90


----------



## NY14804 (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm considering a solar fence too. I know nothing about them, but I worry about them shorting out in a snow drift (or getting defeated by two legged creatures / theives using a piece of pipe or jumper wires, or undoing the gate latches)... or the solar panel getting covered with snow and not keeping the fence charged.

I found this interesting to read: http://www.countryfarm-lifestyles.com/electric-fencing.html#.VsS_20ApqZl


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Electric fences will do _nothing_ for human threats to hives. 

If you have normal electric plug-in power available (or nearby), that would be my first choice. Mains powered units are available with higher joule/shock value for less money than equivalent solar or battery units (considering the cost of the separate battery), and have less potential points of failure.

If you can't run your charger from a mains plug, then either put in a big battery and swap it periodically, or put in a combination solar charger, or add a solar panel to a plain battery model charger. In my opinion, separate battery / solar panel systems are easier to troubleshoot/fix than all-in-one solar fence chargers, especially after a warranty is up. But either way, you need a place where the sun can deliver what you need to the solar panel, and you will need to visit the setup periodically to check that all is OK.


----------



## NY14804 (Feb 8, 2016)

This is my lower cost plan (non-electric) for my intended remote & rural location - an "unwelcome mat":
http://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-livestock/beekeeping/bee-predators-ze0z1601zbay.aspx

With carpeting tackless hook strips on the landing board front edge (& maybe a few rows mixed into the unwelcome mat), it can help prevent skunk & possum problems too.

I agree that human problems can't be dealt with effectively. The best I can do is set up some hidden trail cameras to hopefully identify any vandals or theives after their "visit".


----------



## ridgerunner (Feb 14, 2016)

Michael Palmer -when you assembled your panels and battery did you also include a charge regulator between the panels and battery? How many watts were the panels? I see some of the panels include a built in regulator however I have also read in the forums that these are prone to failure and will need replacement. I like the idea of separate pieces that can be replaced as needed ...

I saw this at the TSC today, any thoughts


----------



## ridgerunner (Feb 14, 2016)

good read NY14804 - I suspect the critters will be of little concern during the 'deep snow' times. However on a nice warm spring day the skunks do roam ....


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The Zareba '5 mile' battery operated fence charger in the photo in post #12 is a relatively light duty model (meaning not that much 'ooomph':shhhh with 0.25 joule output (specs here). If you expect to deter a bear, I'd suggest more power.

For instance, for a 'battery' style charger in the $100 price range, Kencove offers a 1.0 joule model. If you expect _tough_ bears, they also offer a 3 joule battery operated charger for $167.


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

Kencove has this article on their site on bear fences that you might read. http://www.kencove.com/fence/76_Bear+Fence_resource.php. 
I had a visit from a bear a couple of years ago and it is devastating. After the horse was out of the barn I got serious about fencing. I use the cattle panels mentioned in the article and regular 4x4 posts to set them on with plastic fence insulators to hold them on and one regular steel fence post in the middle of each panel to support (with insulators). I am lucky because I have access tio ac/dc at my apiary and I have a Parmak plug in charger which is running about 12K volts thru my fence. My first fence had a solar charger (apiary has since been moved) and I didn't properly maintain it. Make sure you do and get the best you can afford don't make the mistake I did. Good info in the article.


----------



## ridgerunner (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks Rader - I do expect raccoon and skunks however I can not rule out the visit from a bear. (I had one in the yard 6 years ago but the dogs put a run on it pronto :{) So they do occasionally wander by along the stream)

I appreciate the help.


----------



## ridgerunner (Feb 14, 2016)

excellent thanks billabell


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The link to the Kencove / Bee Culture bear fence article in post #15 seems to be broken. Here is a link to that article that works for me:
http://www.kencove.com/fence/76_Bear+Fence_resource.php


----------



## ridgerunner (Feb 14, 2016)

:thumbsup: thanks - yes I noticed that as well so I googled it. Dropping to -20C here tonight so I think I have some time to source these things out before it is mission critical for me.


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Rader. I fixed it. The old eyes aren't what they used to be.:lookout:


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't really know if there's a built in regulator. Probably not. Just ran the wires from the panel to the battery. I haven't had any issues with the panels or batteries. They keep the batteries charged all year, winter included. You could contact Wellscroft.





ridgerunner said:


> Michael Palmer -when you assembled your panels and battery did you also include a charge regulator between the panels and battery? How many watts were the panels? I see some of the panels include a built in regulator however I have also read in the forums that these are prone to failure and will need replacement. I like the idea of separate pieces that can be replaced as needed ...


----------



## ridgerunner (Feb 14, 2016)

thanks Michael.


----------



## PapaRob (Feb 13, 2016)

A low cost solar powered fence charger is available from Tractor Supply that is complete and ready to use. Simply attach to a fence post and hook up wires. The DIY part is simple off-the-shelf purchase and install yourself.

Here is the most important part of the installation: Tear strips of rags to tie onto the wire, Dribble some bacon grease on the cloth. Bears will touch the rag with their nose and will not breach the fence. Without the lure, they simply walk through the fence and don't know they are being shocked until they are already on top of the hives...too late at this time!


----------



## ridgerunner (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks PapaRob I was at the TSC just yesterday :{)

Gotta love bacon - my wife makes a bacon/maple syrup ice cream .... awesome


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

One must remember not all solar panels charge all batteries! Even though a solar panel id designated as a 12 Volt panel does not mean it will charge all batteries, especially under load. Many solar panels sold to charge 12 v batteries are intended to charge a 12 volt battery under a no load situation, the regulator is an on off regulator that allows current flow to the battery when power is below a specified level and not once the appropriate levels are met. when attached to a battery that is attached to a power load, the solar charger may not be able to keep up with the battery, Especially when the sun striking the collector is less than optimal. A regulator that is matched to the AH of the battery is necessary to maintain an adequate charge. This is the main problem with All in one units. In order to keep them compact a small collector is used. Said collector may be limiter to a 12V 4.5AH battery, which is fine as it also keeps the overall package small, light and easily installed. the problem is that a 4.5 AH battery is only capable of supplying the demands of a charger with low output requirements. Thus many Solar chargers are inadequate for heavily furred animals. To get enough power to detour such animals the demands on the battery are to great for it's capability and the battery does not hold a charge or last very long. 
In come the 6V or 12V chargers that use a car or deep cycle battery. they can produce ample power, but those cheep "solar Chargers" Designed to charge a no load battery cannot keep up with them. To do so One needs a solar charger with a regulator designed to function with the specific AH requirement of the battery, or something close to it. 

Solar fence systems come three ways. Powerful, reliable, cheep. Pick any two


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

ridgerunner said:


> Thanks PapaRob I was at the TSC just yesterday :{)
> 
> Gotta love bacon - my wife makes a bacon/maple syrup ice cream .... awesome


 Bear rarely pass by the same area twice for months on end, some may never. So baiting a bear to your apiary really make no difference. unless you plan to do it constantly. Much better to build a fence that provides ample shocking power and forces them to come in contact with said power. High tescel 10 gauge wire strung tightly 10 inches apart with a ground web of chain link or concrete reinforcing wire or 4 gauge hog panels is the only sure fire way, the bears have to touch the fence with face, nose, or paws which have no or short hair, and they get a good zap. Plus you are not luring bear to the very place you do not want them.


----------



## ridgerunner (Feb 14, 2016)

very well explained thanks. I found this calculator on line what are your thoughts - it would suggest (I am looking at the 1 joule size) min. 10 watt panel for a deep cycle 12 v

http://www.kencove.com/fence/131_Solar+Panel+Calculator_resource.php


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

The site offers a proper matching of components and is very good to follow. My concern would be that 1 Joule may not be sufficient for bear. It will work as long as you use a stout tight fencing as I described earlier to ensure good contact. But if average electrical fencing is used with the standard 17 gauge wire and the bruin can get his head in the hair coat my insulate him from the shock. If it shocks him behind his shoulders the resulting shock will send him forward rather than backward. and you may arrive at the apiary to find a bear inside the fence afraid to come out because he does not want to be shocked again.


----------



## rv10flyer (Feb 25, 2015)

I use a Parmak 12 with original 10 watt solar panel, which was not maintaining battery charge and peak 12,000 volt output on extended cloudy weather. I purchased a 30 watt solar panel and charge controller from Amazon to add to it. No problems after weeks of cloudy weather.


----------



## Joe Hillmann (Apr 27, 2015)

Some of the cheaper self contained units don't work so great. They often have very small solar panels and small motorcycle sized batteries. A couple cloudy days in a row or not being in full sun and the battery either isn't large enough to out last the cloudy days or the solar panel isn't large enough to keep the battery charged.

Whereas a good 12 volt fencer can run for two or three months on a deep cycle battery or several weeks on a regular automotive battery. Then it doesn't take much of a solar panel to keep the battery charged

Edit. The cheap ones I am talking about can be found for under $100 and included a self contained battery and are often sold at farm stores.


----------



## ridgerunner (Feb 14, 2016)

Ha your right Tenbears that would be a whole new topic for discussion


----------



## ridgerunner (Feb 14, 2016)

thx rv10flyer - seems the Parmak 12 is a favorite with many


----------



## ridgerunner (Feb 14, 2016)

thanks Joe, I tend to agree and will definitely be looking at a set up with individual components.


----------



## Joe Hillmann (Apr 27, 2015)

ridgerunner said:


> thanks Joe, I tend to agree and will definitely be looking at a set up with individual components.


I wouldn't necessarily say to avoid the self contained ones just the cheap ones.

Here is an example of one I would trust.
http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/471273-zareba-30-mile-solar-electric-fence-energizer.html

Here is one I would be on the fence about. As long as you checked often to keep weeds off it.
http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/157821-zareba-10-mile-solar-electric-fence-energizer.html

And here is one I would probably avoid. Although if you had it in FULL sun and made sure every time you went to check on your bees that there were no weeds or branches anywhere near it it MAY work just fine. Especially if you hang bacon or strips of aluminum foil smeared with peanut butter from it so any nearby bears would learn to stay away from it.
http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/157821-zareba-10-mile-solar-electric-fence-energizer.html


----------



## ridgerunner (Feb 14, 2016)

thanks again Joe, i see the last two links both go to the 10 mile zareba


----------



## PapaRob (Feb 13, 2016)

I just discovered this today, but others may have already seen it: http://scientificbeekeeping.com/scibeeimages/Bear-Fence-PDF.pdf Really well put together!


----------

